# Ufc 75



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Aug 29, 2007)

O2 Arena, London, September 8
Here is the card & my picks:

Quinton Jackson v Dan Henderson - Jackson
Matt Hamill v Michael Bisping - Bisping
Mirko Cro Cop v Cheick Kongo  Cro Cop
Houston Alexander v Alessio Sakara - Sakara
Tomasz Drwal v Thiago Silva - Silva
Gleison Tibau v Terry Etim - Etim
Naoyuki Kotani v Dennis Siver - Kotani

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2007)

I am looking forward to this as I believe we are getting this free in the States on Spike TV.  Should be several competitive matches.  I particularly am interested in seeing Bisping fight again.


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2007)

This one is a 'free per view' on Spike.  Already got the DVR set!  I'm not that familiar with several listed on the card, but the main event looks pretty good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2007)

crushing said:


> This one is a 'free per view' on Spike. Already got the DVR set! I'm not that familiar with several listed on the card, but the main event looks pretty good.


 
Yes that is cool.  I though it was the free one and I am looking forward to it myself and the DVR will be set as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes this should be a bunch of great fights, but I bet several will end in less than a minute.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yes this should be a bunch of great fights, but I bet several will end in less than a minute.


 
Hey Terry you know your MMA fighter's well because I believe as well that several will be quick and decisive too.


----------



## MJS (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I'm looking forward to this one as well.  Sept. is filled with UFC events.  Sept. 19 is UFC fight night, also a free one and the 22nd for the next PPV fight.  :ultracool

Mike


----------



## Selfcritical (Sep 2, 2007)

Houston Alexander, 2nd round TKO by Black Rage.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 4, 2007)

Complete fightcard

*UFC 75

*Dan Henderson vs Quinton Jackson
Mirko Filipovic vs Cheick Kongo
Michael Bisping vs Matt Hamill
Houston Alexander vs Alessio Sakara
Marcus Davis vs Paul Taylor
Terry Etim vs Gleison Tibau
Jess Liaudin vs Anthony Torres
Naoyuki Kotani vs Dennis Siver
Tomasz Drwal vs Thiago Silva


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2007)

DANHENDERSON VS RAMPAGE JACKSON

This is the fight im lookign forward to the most, i actually have no idea who will win, both a very good grapplers and have both recently knocked out the worlds leading light heavyweight fighters ( henderson knocked out Wanderlei and Rampage knocked out Liddell ) 
This is going to be one hell of a fight.

CRO COP VS KONGO

Mirko should hav this one in the bag...but we all know what happened last time....

BISPING VS HAMIL

My money is on Bisping, he is a better striker and has better bbj then hamil, who IMO has a tendacy to completely ignore his strengths in favour of trying to brawl.....and I think he has the worst stand up i have ever seen he spent his TUF fights walking around with his hands so low they might as well have been in his pockets.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Most money in the UK is on Henderson with just a couple of people saying Rampage!
Bisping of course!

I'm shouting for Jess Liaudin, he's fit, fast, has very good techniques and should win. He's fought on our shows and is impressive as well as being a sexy Frenchman!

I don't know Terry Etim but do know some of his team mates who says he ready to make war.


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2007)

See when i first read about the Match up i thought Henderson would destroy Rampage but now when i think about it they have very similar stlyes.....and this is the UFC this entire year has been full of upsets!


----------



## treva (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe Hamil didn't win the decision vs Bisping.That's so lame, Bisping was dominated throughout the whole fight.


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2007)

treva said:


> I can't believe Hamil didn't win the decision vs Bisping.That's so lame, Bisping was dominated throughout the whole fight.


 
Only the third round was in question, with Hamill dominating the first two.  I was very surprised by the decision.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt Hamill v Michael Bisping  



I did not agree with the outcome but who am I to disagree


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 9, 2007)

Hamil should have done a lil more of his ground and pound, but it looked like he was gassed towards the end there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2007)

Not the best UFC show.

Bisping looked afraid out there and was really lucky to get a decision. (Hamil should have been busier when in the guard)

Crocop looked horrible and afraid as well.

Rampage/Henderson well what did you expect.

At least it was free!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Matt Hamill v Michael Bisping
> 
> 
> 
> I did not agree with the outcome but who am I to disagree


I do not as well. I think Matt got robbed from the judges on this one. Generally he was the one moving forward, bisping was backing up the majority of the fight. Even in the last round.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hamil was differently rogged, he was the aggresor the entire fight.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll play devils advocate here with the Bisping vs Hamill fight...they were fighting in London.  This entire night was geared not toward good fights but toward showing off the fact that UFC is getting huge.  If a viewer were so inclined to do so he could view every one of the fights that ended in a decision as playing very well into a marketing ploy for the UFC...not that I'd ever see it like that mind you  I will say that Houston really impressed me both during and after the fight.  The man actually showed a little humility after the fight and that is getting a little rare in the UFC nowadays.


----------



## crushing (Sep 9, 2007)

Pacificshore said:


> Hamil should have done a lil more of his ground and pound, but it looked like he was gassed towards the end there.


 
I guess, if the stand and pound and beating Bisping's face to a bloody, swollen pulp wasn't enough.  Both fighters looked gassed in the 3rd and that round could have went either way.  Bisping was finally starting to be the agressor and connected a few times.

I didn't think that if a fighter is known to be a grappler that he had to actually work the ground game to win if his stand-up game was working just fine.  

Oh well, I hope Don King doesn't start showing up!

I thought Rampage was hillarious in the post fight inteview with Rogan.  We've probably all heard the ol' 'he hurt my fist with his face' comment before, but it just must have been Rampage's delivery and he did compliment Henderson on being tough in there too.

Actually, just about all of the fighters gave props to their opponents.  It's funny that the fighter that was given quite a gift of a win yesterday, the one with a bloody swollen pulp of face, was only one that was really insulting to his opponent.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 9, 2007)

decent show.  

Alexander Houston is looking like to be a very serious competitor in the UFC.  

Rampage/Henderson was a good match.  It is ashame people were booing.  Henderson just didnt do enough to win the win but great fight nonetheless


Am I the only one not really hyped to watch Chuck vs. Keith fight?  After seeing Houston beat up on Jardone the way he did I don't see how Jardine then gets a fight against chuck.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 9, 2007)

A lot of very unhappy people in the UK last night! Many had joined Setander a tv satellite company who were showing the UFC live, the offer was supposed to be to sign up for £20 a month (about $40) but they were charged an extra ten pounds as well. They showed the undercard but everyone lost the signal! Friends of mine phoned them up only to be told the signal would take over an hour to get back so the air was blue in many houses as the main fights were lost!

The UFC itself is hugely expensive, the cheapest tickets were about $120 plus the travel and accomodation in London. The average show here charges $40 or so for a ticket. The comments this morning on the MMA forums are mixed, I'd post a link but the forum isn't moderated and people use bad words lol! Anyone brave enough can look at www.cagewarriors.com 

I'm chuffed to bits however at Jess Liaudin winning, he's a great guy and really deserves success!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder if Crocop ( who looked horrible ) will give up the sport now.  He has other professions that need his attention more.


----------



## ppko (Sep 9, 2007)

I was not happy with any of the fights, and am I the only one that gets real annoyed with the post fight interview with Jackson he just doesnt seem very well educated not a good interview thats just my oppinion


----------



## thetruth (Sep 10, 2007)

I found Henderson vs Jackson to be reasonably entertaining. I loved Jacksons quote at the end that it was the first fight where someone had beaten up his hands with their head.   I like Quinton a lot. The Crocop fight sucked, I think he was just overhyped from the get go and is too one dimesional to be a real threat.  Bisping vs Hamill was average at best with Hamill showing true class in defeat and Bisping acting like a cock (I don't know the history btw these two).   Houston Alexander is a beast and has a big future.  Marcus Davis vs Paul Taylor was easily the fight of the night with Davis showing true class as the winner.

Just my opinions

Cheers
Sam :asian:


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 10, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> A lot of very unhappy people in the UK last night! Many had joined Setander a tv satellite company who were showing the UFC live, the offer was supposed to be to sign up for £20 a month


I thought the deal with Setanta this year was £9.99 a month?  I almost signed up for this month to see this event (I'd get my moneys worth watching the football on it anyway).  Glad I didn't go for that now. Hooray for Bravo.

Not seen any of the fights yet but gotta say I'm surprised at Cro Cops defeat.  And I was hoping Bisping would win, but it sounds like he didn't deserve it and was being a **** after the fight, so maybe I'll get behind Matt for the rematch....


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 10, 2007)

mini_dez said:


> I thought the deal with Setanta this year was £9.99 a month? I almost signed up for this month to see this event (I'd get my moneys worth watching the football on it anyway). Glad I didn't go for that now. Hooray for Bravo.
> 
> Not seen any of the fights yet but gotta say I'm surprised at Cro Cops defeat. And I was hoping Bisping would win, but it sounds like he didn't deserve it and was being a **** after the fight, so maybe I'll get behind Matt for the rematch....


 
There's a lot of small print where it adds up the cost! haven't got satellite but thinking of it.
The British MMA world seems divided on this one, with people saying Hamill won and the others saying Bisping _just_ won. Everyone agrees that Bisping was pants.
I haven't seen it yet so can't comment, I've heard people say Bising was rude and arrogant at the press conference, have to say he was no different when he fought on our shows (when he wasn't anyone lol) and he won then!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say it was a very clear loss.  First round no one disagrees on, in my mind he lost the second one pretty clearly as well.  #rd he came out strong, won the first half of the round, then lost the second so that one could have gone either way.  

Watching his facial expression after the bell he sure didn't look like he thought he won, and seemed rather surprised when the decission came back.  And yes, he acted like a prick after the fight.  I'd bet he lost some fans on Saturday.


----------



## tempus (Sep 10, 2007)

I was a fan of Bisping until this past fight.  I hope the next person he faces beats the you no what out of him so the judges will not be there to help him.  Although I find it ironic that he is talking trash to someone that cannot hear it.  Not sure what you get out of that one because you lose the intimidation factor or the throw the person off their game because their angry now.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 11, 2007)

ppko said:


> I was not happy with any of the fights, and am I the only one that gets real annoyed with the post fight interview with Jackson he just doesnt seem very well educated not a good interview thats just my oppinion


 

Being a good interviewer and "well educated" are 2 total seperate things.
I have seen much worse than Jackson.  

He is personable and has respect for his opponents and shows it.


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 11, 2007)

ppko said:


> am I the only one that gets real annoyed with the post fight interview with Jackson he just doesnt seem very well educated


As one of my instructors likes to point out about himself when he makes mistakes- he does get punched in the head for a living 
I always thought Rampage seemed very likeable in interviews.  He gives a bit of banter but doesn't disrespect his opponents.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is taken from the UG forums. Jeff Mullen explains his scoring


Quote:
"Hello to everyone on the Underground. I have been reading the underground for years. I used to post quite a bit. Then I decided it would be better for me to stay out of all the arguments. I want to thank all of you guys for being so nice to me through the years. I have seen almost no negative posts about me here until now. I first started judging the UFC in 1996. I have been judging UFC almost twice as long as any other active judge. I am a former kick boxer and have been training grappling for 13 years. I am not here to argue with any of you or tell you that your opinion is wrong. I am only going to tell you why I judged the fight the way I did. Watch the fight again and turn off the sound. Commentary can color what you see. No doubt Hamill dominated the 1st. He hurt Bisping with a right hand right off the bat and again near the end of the round. He out scored Bisping and busted him up. It was a very impressive round for Hamill but still a 10-9 round. Not dominant enough for a 10-8. Watch the beginning of the second round closely. When Hamill throws the jab, Bisping slips the punch and hits him with his own counter jab. It is hard to see on camera because Hamill's back is to the camera. His back was also to Goldie who was talking like the beginning of this round was like a continuation of the 1st. If you look you will see that Hamill is facing me giving me a clear view of what is landing. Bisping was landing the jab again and again and not getting hit. Hamill got 2 takedowns in rounds 2 and 3 but did very little with them. Bisping is using an active guard trying to turn for armbars and sweeps, Hamill is doing very little on top. Bisping is keeping him from scoring or improving his position. In the 3rd round Bisping actually lands more punchesd from the bottom than Hamill does from the top. In both the 2nd and 3rd rounds Bisping does more scoring. Striking. Under pride style scoring Hamill would have won. He did more damage, but it was all in the 1st round. By 10 point must system Bisping won the fight 2 rounds to 1 . 29-28 Bisping. Sometime the angle you see the fight effects your decision. That is why they put the judges on 3 different sides. BY THE WAY MARIO YAMASAKI THOUGHT BISPING WON ROUNDS 2 AND 3 ALSO. MARIO WAS THE REF AND HAD A BETTER VIEW THAN ANY OF US. I have never taken a payoff as some of you have suggested and never will. You may not agree with my decision but please don't question my honesty."


----------



## rutherford (Sep 11, 2007)

So, do you think The Count will continue to fight at this weight now that he's had a shot at the deaf kid?


----------



## crushing (Sep 11, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> This is taken from the UG forums. Jeff Mullen explains his scoring


 
No surprises there.  I don't expect any of the judges to admit screwing this one up and I'm sure each would be able to rationalize their scoring, including the one that scored it 30-27 Hamill.  Maybe Mr. Mullen is right, the many many viewers that disagreed with the outcome were ignorant and easily duped.    That's pretty much what he is saying.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Jess Liaudin Wins by Technical Knock Out at 4:10 in the 1st round. 
Dennis Siver Wins by Knock Out at 2:04 in the 2nd round. 
Thiago Silva Wins by Technical Knock Out at 4:23 in the 2nd round. 
Gleison Tibau Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round. 
Houston Alexander Wins by Technical Knock Out at 1:01 in the 1st round. 
Marcus Davis Wins by Submission at 4:14 in the 1st round by arm bar. 
Cheick Kongo Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round. 
Michael Bisping Wins by Split Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round. 
Quinton Jackson Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 5th round. 
They had some good bouts. 
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Bisping/Hamill - This is not the only forum complaining about the decision.  I just want to remind everyone that when you go into somebody else's home town you have to beat them up badly.  You can't leave it for a decision.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 11, 2007)

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> Bisping/Hamill - This is not the only forum complaining about the decision. I just want to remind everyone that when you go into somebody else's home town you have to beat them up badly. You can't leave it for a decision.
> Thanks,
> Tom


 

Good point.

Same with trying to win the belt from the champ a la Rampage/Henderson...(only for thos ewho MAY have thought a split decision was necessary or blind people who thought Henderson won)

Hey why didn't rampage put on the Pride belts??  All he wore afterwards was the UFCbelt...why not let him have the other 2 since this was a unification bout??


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Good point.
> 
> Same with trying to win the belt from the champ a la Rampage/Henderson...(only for thos ewho MAY have thought a split decision was necessary or blind people who thought Henderson won)
> 
> *Hey why didn't rampage put on the Pride belts?? All he wore afterwards was the UFCbelt...why not let him have the other 2 since this was a unification bout??*


 
...cause they messed that up.  It was supposed to be a unification bout but ended up being an "end of Pride" bout.  The Pride belt was not used and it was reported that it will be discontinued.  No surprise, but that's not a unification.  There are some excellent articles on Sherdog about how they basically screwed up marketing and presenting this mammoth match.  It was presented as though it were just another title fight when it should have been shown as much more.


----------



## Odin (Sep 12, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> This is taken from the UG forums. Jeff Mullen explains his scoring
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "Hello to everyone on the Underground. I have been reading the underground for years. I used to post quite a bit. Then I decided it would be better for me to stay out of all the arguments. I want to thank all of you guys for being so nice to me through the years. I have seen almost no negative posts about me here until now. I first started judging the UFC in 1996. I have been judging UFC almost twice as long as any other active judge. I am a former kick boxer and have been training grappling for 13 years. I am not here to argue with any of you or tell you that your opinion is wrong. I am only going to tell you why I judged the fight the way I did. Watch the fight again and turn off the sound. Commentary can color what you see. No doubt Hamill dominated the 1st. He hurt Bisping with a right hand right off the bat and again near the end of the round. He out scored Bisping and busted him up. It was a very impressive round for Hamill but still a 10-9 round. Not dominant enough for a 10-8. Watch the beginning of the second round closely. When Hamill throws the jab, Bisping slips the punch and hits him with his own counter jab. It is hard to see on camera because Hamill's back is to the camera. His back was also to Goldie who was talking like the beginning of this round was like a continuation of the 1st. If you look you will see that Hamill is facing me giving me a clear view of what is landing. Bisping was landing the jab again and again and not getting hit. Hamill got 2 takedowns in rounds 2 and 3 but did very little with them. Bisping is using an active guard trying to turn for armbars and sweeps, Hamill is doing very little on top. Bisping is keeping him from scoring or improving his position. In the 3rd round Bisping actually lands more punchesd from the bottom than Hamill does from the top. In both the 2nd and 3rd rounds Bisping does more scoring. Striking. Under pride style scoring Hamill would have won. He did more damage, but it was all in the 1st round. By 10 point must system Bisping won the fight 2 rounds to 1 . 29-28 Bisping. Sometime the angle you see the fight effects your decision. That is why they put the judges on 3 different sides. BY THE WAY MARIO YAMASAKI THOUGHT BISPING WON ROUNDS 2 AND 3 ALSO. MARIO WAS THE REF AND HAD A BETTER VIEW THAN ANY OF US. I have never taken a payoff as some of you have suggested and never will. You may not agree with my decision but please don't question my honesty."


 
I agree with this...at the end of the day its a split decision theres always going to be arguments on each side.

okay Hamil took bisping down....and then did absolutely nothing with it? its mixed martial arts why are you going to score a a takedown and not the guy at the bottom putting the work in with BBJ? its like giving a point for a punch but nothing for a kick.

But like i said split decisions always leave one camp unhappy.

I was impressed with Hamil though he has really improved his stand up.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 12, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> ...cause they messed that up. It was supposed to be a unification bout but ended up being an "end of Pride" bout. The Pride belt was not used and it was reported that it will be discontinued. No surprise, but that's not a unification. There are some excellent articles on Sherdog about how they basically screwed up marketing and presenting this mammoth match. It was presented as though it were just another title fight when it should have been shown as much more.


 
There's a pretty high chance that it was always intended as an end of Pride bout. Since Zuffa took over, there has been squat out of Pride. Despite all the talk if it continuing as an event, its quite clear that its been quietly shunted aside and closed down so as not to distract from the UFC. I heard a theory that the whole Bispin-Hamill mess was actually setup that way to distract people away from how Pride was being removed in the Jackson-Henderson fight. Just a theory, but an interesting one.


----------



## Odin (Sep 12, 2007)

To be honest with you and it may sound rude, but if you didnt know who Dan henderson was or what this match meant then no press could ever give it justice.

The fight was for fans of MMA, not fans of the UFC.

I do know though that Dana didnt really want this fight to be how it was...lets be honest it wasnt really Pride Vs UFC.....it was a pride fighter knocking the UFC champ out and then Fighting another pride fighter, Pride vs UFC happened when Rampage knocked out Liddell....it will happen again when wandi fights liddel...and again when Big nog fights Randy....

To the Fans of MMA pride is dead only in name there are still so many battles of these too orgs left.


and then of course there is Fedor.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 12, 2007)

Odin said:


> To be honest with you and it may sound rude, but if you didnt know who Dan henderson was or what this match meant then no press could ever give it justice.
> 
> The fight was for fans of MMA, not fans of the UFC.
> 
> ...


 
As I said, it was only a theory I heard. And Im more than aware who Dan Henderson is, Ive been watching Pride for quite some time now. I do agree that it doesn't count as a proper Pride vs UFC match, due to both of them having recently come over from Pride. The fact still remains though, that Pride as an organisation is being dismantled.
Fedor still remains and I look forward to his arrival, simply because there is no one there who could stop hi. Which may be one of the reasons there has been such a delay in signing him.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> As I said, it was only a theory I heard. And Im more than aware who Dan Henderson is, Ive been watching Pride for quite some time now. I do agree that it doesn't count as a proper Pride vs UFC match, due to both of them having recently come over from Pride. The fact still remains though, that Pride as an organisation is being dismantled.
> Fedor still remains and I look forward to his arrival, *simply because there is no one there who could stop hi.* Which may be one of the reasons there has been such a delay in signing him.


 
I would be inclined to agree here.....but seeing how much Cro Cop's performance has disappointed me with the change of atmosphere and locale.....I just don't know anymore, too many unexpected surprises have been happening this year.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike's statement on his website. The bit I like best and am really chuffed with is on his biography where he states his pro debut was. It was on Pride & Glory, no prizes for guessing who's promotion that is lol! :ultracool

http://www.bisping.tv/


----------

